

Assange: Google should be of concern to people all over the world - pastycrinkles
http://espresso.repubblica.it/internazionale/2014/09/15/news/assange-google-should-be-of-concern-to-people-all-over-the-world-1.180095

======
junto
I don't know if anyone else noticed this during the Dotcom / Mega / NZ
Internet Party broadcast when Assange was on, but I got the impression he
looked sick. He looked hagard and sick.

If I was really pissed at Assange, and I had the power of the state behind me,
I'd do a quasi-Alexander Litvinenko on him.

Drill through the walls and pump something nasty into the embassy until he got
so sick he would have to leave of his own volution to visit the hospital, or
die.

Nasty cough that. Of course this [1] Russian propaganda 'news source' is
talking crap, but he must be starting to wonder about his health stuck in that
little box room.

Or maybe he just has a cold and I have an overly active and vivid imagination.

[1]
[http://english.pravda.ru/world/americas/05-01-2012/120158-so...](http://english.pravda.ru/world/americas/05-01-2012/120158-south_america-0/)

~~~
contingencies
Let's focus on the message, not the messenger.

------
yuhong
Though I think targeting FISA laws etc is a better idea and asking Eric
Schmidt to leak things like FISA requests was a bad idea, the claims reminded
me of the anti poaching scandal:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7623873](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7623873)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8156005](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8156005)

